# [BSW] E90/E92 Sedan and Coupe Base Audio Stage 1 Availiable



## 99wolfie (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone know the SQ of these? Or how they stack up against the Audio Systems X-ION 200 BMW or Gladen One 200 which both can be had for $500 shipped (350 euro plus shipping)and include the 8" under seat woofers which require no modifiation.


----------

